# LeatherNeck Anniversary Contest



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

Got my package a day early! Wow! What a hit from @LeatherNeck . Thanks again man ! I can't wait to smoke some of these . Killer hit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21 (Jan 1, 2018)

Great job on winning the contest!!! Wow @LeatherNeck went above and beyond very awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Extra Nice Hit!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

BOOM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Like a Pro! Nice!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Tim, I'll PM you in a bit with some info about a few that need more rest and any that you need help identifying. Glad they made it safe. You're gonna love that New World and Eastern Standard.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit..Great contest.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Tim, I'll PM you in a bit with some info about a few that need more rest and any that you need help identifying. Glad they made it safe. You're gonna love that New World and Eastern Standard.


Sounds good. I just put them all in the humidor . My collection is starting to look good! I'll be able to fill my boveda humidor soon! That's if the wife does not divorce me for spending all this money on cigars lol























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice hit @LeatherNeck

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Timtim13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any reason for that water filled shot glass? Those bovedas are more than enough to keep that humidor just right.


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> You might want to remove that small water dish with the sponge in it. Those bovedas are more than enough to keep that humidor just right.


I recently put that in there during this cold weather my RH was 64-65 when it was hovering more like 67-69 durning normal weather . Still take it out ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Timtim13 said:


> I recently put that in there during this cold weather my RH was 64-65 when it was hovering more like 67-69 durning normal weather . Still take it out ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's probably due to the humidor having a poor seal. Does it remain at 64-65 or was it still falling? If it's a steady 64-65, take out the shot glass? It's distilled water, right?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Timtim13 said:


> I recently put that in there during this cold weather my RH was 64-65 when it was hovering more like 67-69 durning normal weather . Still take it out ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


64-65 is perfect for NCs ..IMO

But whatever works for you is what counts

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> That's probably due to the humidor having a poor seal. Does it remain at 64-65 or was it still falling? If it's a steady 64-65, take out the shot glass? It's distilled water, right?


It has been steady between 65-67 for months now. Yes it's distilled water . Will it cause issues? Without it it was about 2 degrees different . I can't believe a $150 dollar humidor still has a bad seal . What the heck do I need to spend to get a good seal. I don't want to ruin my sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> 64-65 is perfect for NCs ..IMO
> 
> But whatever works for you is what counts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh ok yeah it's not dropped below 64 in a while . But I have 4 bovedas in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have been contemplating bumping up to 72 bovedas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Timtim13 said:


> I have been contemplating bumping up to 72 bovedas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like your cigars in the high sixties.. Go for it. 72's should maintain around 68-69 in wood.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> If you like your cigars in the high sixties.. Go for it. 72's should maintain around 68-69 in wood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Can you explain the difference between high 60s? Vs low 60s ? Like does it burn better ? Change the taste? Neither temp will hurt my cigars even if I don't smoke them for a long time? I want to be able to keep them fresh for years to come

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Timtim13 said:


> Can you explain the difference between high 60s? Vs low 60s ? Like does it burn better ? Change the taste? Neither temp will hurt my cigars even if I don't smoke them for a long time? I want to be able to keep them fresh for years to come
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is just my experience.. I'm not Mr. Wizard so I don't know the science behind it.

I keep my CC's at 61-62 and my NC's 64-65. I've found that they burn much better, less draw issues, and less acrid taste.. Like I said it's different strokes. You may not like it there.

Lots of guys like the spongy feel at high sixties - low seventies. They correlate that to freshness.. Not at all true. Must guys/women here store at mid 60's. Long and short term.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> This is just my experience.. I'm not Mr. Wizard so I don't know the science behind it.
> 
> I keep my CC's at 61-62 and my NC's 64-65. I've found that they burn much better, less draw issues, and less acrid taste.. Like I said it's different strokes. You may not like it there.
> 
> ...


Well said. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

